# Aquatics Live 2012



## sussex_cichlids (9 Jan 2012)

Oh Yes it going happen again 

Aquatics Live 2012 will take place in the brand new West Hall at Olympia on 10th & 11th November.

http://www.aquatics-live.com/

I wont be missing that last years was fantastic


----------



## Antipofish (9 Jan 2012)

sussex_cichlids said:
			
		

> Oh Yes it going happen again
> 
> Aquatics Live 2012 will take place in the brand new West Hall at Olympia on 10th & 11th November.
> 
> ...




+1 there mate   I didn't know about last years until after the event as I only got back into the hobby recently.  11 months to go. . . . 

Are there any other aquatic events worth visiting ?


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jan 2012)

I'll be in Bastion, Afghanistan. Gutted I can't make it.


----------



## BigTom (9 Jan 2012)

For the first time in 3 years I'll actually be on the mainland in November. Tempted!


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jan 2012)

Hopefully they'll be another aquascaping contest, so keep your eyes peeled if you're interested in entering. It was the highlight of the show for many attendees last year.


----------



## Tony Swinney (9 Jan 2012)

Great news - and the date is better too as not my wedding anniversary !

If I can just get someone responsible to look after the dogs, I'll be there throughout this time  

Tony


----------



## Antipofish (9 Jan 2012)

Tony Swinney said:
			
		

> Great news - and the date is better too as not my wedding anniversary !
> 
> If I can just get someone responsible to look after the dogs, I'll be there throughout this time
> 
> Tony



Tony what dogs do you have ? I can recommend someone but I don't know if Cobham might be too far for him.  He does go far and wide and I trust him fully with our Working Cocker Spaniel.  He is known as "The Springer Man" and is an dog behaviourist and also takes them in, either for the day for walks, or overnights too.  Cannot recommend him enough.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jan 2012)

Looking forward to it already


----------



## Westyggx (10 Jan 2012)

Defo going to this this year


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jan 2012)

Ill be there, might even bring the missus and the kids!!


----------



## Emyr (11 Jan 2012)

Will definitely be checking this one out!


----------

